# Palit GeForce GTX 570 Dual Fan mit dem Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus



## Gohrbi (9. April 2011)

*Aber das weiß doch Jeder*, nicht empfohlen ist diese Kombination. 
Wer mit dem Gedanken spielt, vergiß es!!! Es geht nur mit dem Referenzdesign.

Um es vorweg zu nehmen, ohne Gewalt geht hier gar nichts.
Die Platine ist absolut anders gestaltet als das Ref-Modell.

Es paßt nicht einmal der AC extreme plus auf die Karte, hier stören die DVI - Anschlüsse!
Vom Kit VR004 gar nicht zu reden. Die VRams können mit Kühler versehen werden.
Bei den SpaWas paßt nicht, weil die SpaWas verteilt sind und nicht wie beim Ref - Modell
nebeneinander liegen. 

Da die Garantie von der Karte mit dem Zerlegen eh weg ist, die "brutale" Variante.
Wie gesagt auf die SpaWas paßte kein Kühlerchen. Also mit ner Flex das Ende der Grundplatte gekappt.http://www.computerbase.de/forum/images/smilies/evil_lol.gif  Grundplattenteil mit den Wärmepads drauf geschraubt. VRam Kühler  aufgeklebt und dann wollte ich den AC Kühler drauf machen, aber die DVI  Anschlüsse sind im Weg.
Nun mußte auch noch der AC dran glauben. Kühllamellen mußten entfernt  und 2 Heatpipes mußten ihre Lage verändern. Nun erst paßt alles und die  Karte ist ruhig und kühl.

Bei "Crysis" werden es jetzt nicht einmal mehr 50°C, bei min Drehzahl.

*Fazit* *nicht zu empfehlen, wer nicht sägen und biegen möchte.*  Aber das Ergebnis zählte für mich. (kühl und super leise)


----------



## Ahab (10. April 2011)

Das hättest du dir aber denken können. Die Karte schreit ja nun geradezu nach Eingendesign - bevor ich meine Garantie in die Opferschale schmeiße, hätte ich mich bei AC informiert. ^^ Aber wenigstens hat es geklappt.


----------



## Gohrbi (11. April 2011)

Denken schon, aber der erste Fehler war schon das Eigendesign. Nach ewigen suchen fand ich ne "nackte" Platine von Palit, es war die Sonic.
Da lagen die SpaWas weiter auseinander und dann ist der Basteltrieb mit mir durchgegangen. Den blöden DVI Anschluß habe ich erst gar nicht registriert.
Aber aus Schaden wird man klug. Es ist meine 5., die ich umgebaut habe. Wie du sagst, zum Glück läuft jetzt alles super und die 900/2000 ist der erste Lohn.


----------



## scythe92 (22. April 2011)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Vom Kit VR004 gar nicht zu reden.


Hast du dich verschrieben oder ernsthaft das 004er Kit geholt?
Eigentlich gehört das 005er Kit zur GTX 560 TI...
Und da ich nächste Woche auch vorhab auf der Palit den Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus anzubringen, hoffe ich das ich nicht so viel wie du dran rumbasteln muss und wenn doch ist es eigentlich auch egal dann hab ich jedenfalls was zu tun


----------



## Gohrbi (26. April 2011)

scythe92 schrieb:


> Hast du dich verschrieben oder ernsthaft das 004er Kit geholt?
> Eigentlich gehört das 005er Kit zur GTX 560 TI...
> Und da ich nächste Woche auch vorhab auf der Palit den Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus anzubringen, hoffe ich das ich nicht so viel wie du dran rumbasteln muss und wenn doch ist es eigentlich auch egal dann hab ich jedenfalls was zu tun



Weil ich ne 570 habe ist das 004 KIT schon richtig, aber nur für Ref.-Modell


----------



## Gohrbi (27. April 2011)

@ scythe92, wenn du diese "Palit" hast, dann paßt der AC Xtreme drauf. WICHTIG, die DVI müssen nebeneinander sein nicht als Doppelpack.

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a597018.html


----------



## scythe92 (29. April 2011)

@Gohrbi
Da ich die Palit GTX 560 TI in der 2GB Version für 195€ inkl. Versand [NEU] ergaunern konnte hab ich leider die "Doppelpack" Version bekommen. 

So und hier der Umbau.

 Zuerst hatte ich die Graka zum testen mit den zwei standard Lüftern von  Palit eingebaut. Im Idle lagen die Temperaturen bei 55°C und unter  Vollast mit Furmark bei 85°C und die beiden Lüfter waren im Idle schon richtig laut, aber unter Last kamen die schon Turbinen gleich (locker  über 70db!).


Die Grafikkarte ohne Lüfter und Kühler + Frontansicht:
http://img839.imageshack.us/i/p1000785re.jpg/
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


Nach der "kurzen" Bearbeitung mit Metallsäge und anderem Werkzeug sah sie dann schließlich so aus:
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


Dann mussten noch ein paar Lamellen vom AAX+ dran glauben:
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


Hier dann die Karte mit den aufgeklebten Heatsinks (hab statt dem beigelegten Kleber Wärmeleitpads von Akasa benutzt).
Und übringens mussten bei dem Ram oben noch 4 Heatsinks mit der Metallsäge um ein paar Millimeter gekürzt werden...
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


Hier dann endlich die Karte mit Aufgeschraubeten AAX+ (die Heatsinks passten gerade noch so neben die Kühlerplatte):
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
http://img585.imageshack.us/i/p1000791.jpg/


Und letztendlich konnte ich sie dann im Rechner einbauen.
(Mein altes Gehäuse musste außerdem auch noch was bearbeitet werden )
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


Und jetzt gehts zu den neuen Temperaturen:

Idle (32°C):
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Vollast (64°C):
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


Grundsätzlich kann ich das keinem empfehlen. Der Umbau hat über 2 Stunden in Anspruch genommen!
Und auch wenn natürlich die Lautstärke sowie die Temperaturen mit dem AAX+ extrem fallen ist der ganze Umbau einfach nur ein Krampf...


----------



## Gohrbi (30. April 2011)

@scythe92, super Bastelarbeit. Das wichtigste am Ende ist doch die kühle und leise GPU

Du hast Recht, empfehlen kann man die Bastelstunde nicht , aaaaber das Ergebnis zählt.
Und meine Krönung der Dressur war das teilweise verwenden der Kühlerplatte.


----------

